# Finally! Shutter count made easy for almost all EOS cameras



## Mencho(22) (Feb 23, 2012)

Try http://eoscount.com 

You'll have to use a 32-bit version of Internet Explorer and install an ActiveX control for communication with the camera. Then the control will read the shutter count from a 60D or a 7D right in the browser.

I just tried this and it really works with my 7D!


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone (with windows and a good scanner) want to try that out to make sure it's not a virus/spy/malware?

(I'm dubious of anything ActiveX, but then, I don't have a windows pc anyway)

If it's genuine then that's nice though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Anyone (with windows and a good scanner) want to try that out to make sure it's not a virus/spy/malware?
> 
> (I'm dubious of anything ActiveX, but then, I don't have a windows pc anyway)
> 
> If it's genuine then that's nice though.



It certainly looks suspicious, there is almost no info about it on the web. 

I downloaded the eoscount.msi file, and norton Antivirus did not hickup. Then, I just sent it off to Symantec asking them to scan it. If they say its OK, I'll try it. 

eosinfo counts my 5D MK II shutter actuations perfectly, so I'll first see if those numbers match before using it on my 7D.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

cool i'm gonna try this on my 1Dmk3


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone (with windows and a good scanner) want to try that out to make sure it's not a virus/spy/malware?
> ...



We await Symantec's results...

Although, how did you know it counts your 5d actuations?


----------



## mws (Feb 23, 2012)

If you put magic lantern on you camera, there is a option for shutter count.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> [
> Although, how did you know it counts your 5d actuations?



I have used it for a few years, and used it on my 5D MK II when it was new, and checked occasionally. It works fine. This is well known. however, eosinfo only works on a few bodies, not 1 series, 7D, or the newer rebels, because Canon removed the function from their SDK.

The EOSCOUNT claims to use the Canon SDK that eosinfo cannot use.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2012)

The software has passed a malwarebytes test, and Norton insite reports that fewer than five users have installed it in the week that it has been out. It also gives it a good rating.

Unfortunately, that new of a Trojan might not be detected, so I'll wait and see if Symantec responds.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Ah, you used EOS Info, not the EOS Count website.

Makes sense now, sorry. got confused between the two...

Although, question... if fewer than 5 people have used it... how did OP come to know about it?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Anyone (with windows and a good scanner) want to try that out to make sure it's not a virus/spy/malware?
> 
> (I'm dubious of anything ActiveX, but then, I don't have a windows pc anyway)
> 
> If it's genuine then that's nice though.



i'll try it tonight on my sacrificial windows netbook. if it gets infected I just blow it away and reformat
I call it my Winipig


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I call it my Winipig



 ;D I have an old laptop I use for just such purposes, but without the catchy nickname.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i'll try it tonight on my sacrificial windows netbook. if it gets infected I just blow it away and reformat
> I call it my Winipig



I don't need this utility because I've got Magic Lantern and besides that never attach my camera by USB but just put in the flash card into my laptop.

However, to anyone scared of malware: Install a VM like VirtualBox with Windows, then attach the USB port the camera is on to this VM. Now you can use every tethering software you like just as with your primary operating system.


----------



## RC (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool! Works on a 7D. 8)

(file is safe, scanned using Trend)


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

has the unified magic lantern come out for the 5d2 yet? i tried the previous versions and they were so bad i just gave up on the whole thing, I only wanted the still functions. it was just too much of a hassle and too unstable I found


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone (with windows and a good scanner) want to try that out to make sure it's not a virus/spy/malware?
> ...



The last 3 computers I've bought (desktop, then laptop, then desktop again), I made sure to get a VT-compatible CPU (desktops were AMD, the laptop I slogged through intel's joke of a naming system and figured out which cpu had what feature), specifically for making sacrificial windows-machines from inside linux.

Except then I realised I don't have a windows install-cd newer than win2000 ('98 for a 'legal' copy i actually bought), and i'd rather be outside taking photos than messing about playing with virtual machines like this guy...


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 23, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > dr croubie said:
> ...



A bit like my home network then ..... just ordered a pp specific machine - cant wait


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 23, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Except then I realised I don't have a windows install-cd newer than win2000 ('98 for a 'legal' copy i actually bought), and i'd rather be outside taking photos than messing about playing with virtual machines


For me, having a Windows vm around actually saves time for being outside and taking pictures - I try the things I'm not sure I'll keep on it and then reset, and thus always keeping my primary os in a working state and not trashed to death. But ymmv as they say.



wickidwombat said:


> has the unified magic lantern come out for the 5d2 yet? i tried the previous versions and they were so bad i just gave up on the whole thing


You didn't say when you last tried it, but the unified version seems to be going forward nicely - although you can only get the beta version if you "sponsor" some money. See the Wiki and dev threads:

http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Unified

https://groups.google.com/group/ml-devel/browse_thread/thread/9e1863e34810c862/768c336aca6d7571?pli=1


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

last tried it a month or so ago
bracketing was unstable and the interface was irritating
I use this to increase the bracketing functionality of the 5d2 now
http://www.dslrbot.com/

its much cleaner

I am looking forward to testing the final unified ML though
if they have some goodies for us still shooters


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

as suspected it doesnt work with the 1D mk3

works fine on the 5Dmk2s though

no signs of virus flags from avg


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> has the unified magic lantern come out for the 5d2 yet? i tried the previous versions and they were so bad i just gave up on the whole thing, I only wanted the still functions. it was just too much of a hassle and too unstable I found



I have a build from Feb 7th and well... absolutely stunning. It's like having a new camera although some fixes yet neccessery. Great support for HDR, timelapse, bulb exposures etc.


----------



## colin1984 (Feb 23, 2012)

mws said:


> If you put magic lantern on you camera, there is a option for shutter count.



but as far as i know magic lantern wont work for 7d, or are there any updates? By far i found nothing


----------



## candyman (Feb 23, 2012)

It says: ActiveX control.......from Sergey Vasilevskiy


Who is this person? There is one in the States as well as Ukraine. Most likely the guy involved in software development projects.


Any news from Symantec?


EDIT: If you click on the IE question: "What's the risk" Windows Help reports: Topic not found


----------



## Mencho(22) (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, yesterday i found this usefull information. I tried it and works so I shared it with you guys...

What I found today? just suspicious about virus?? Nowbody will ever be grateful for this great info?

For those 7D users like me there is no way to know shutter count if you don't install ubuntu and I don't know what other crap in your PC.

I am really sorry about you guys... I thought it was a good place to share information with other Canon users but it seems I was wrong.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 23, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Well, yesterday i found this usefull information. I tried it and works so I shared it with you guys...
> 
> What I found today? just suspicious about virus?? Nowbody will ever be grateful for this great info?
> 
> ...



Mencho, don't be sorry. 
+1 for you for information
Anyway you can't blame people for being suspicious and careful.


----------



## Mencho(22) (Feb 23, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Mencho, don't be sorry.
> +1 for you for information
> Anyway you can't blame people for being suspicious and careful.



I am an Eset user since 2005, all the software I use is previously scanned by ESET... Can anyone think I will post an info without checking it?

I am not a new user here.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 23, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Mencho, don't be sorry.
> ...



How would people know your computer knowledge and awereness? Would you trust here to everybody to expose your computer to potential risk? Sorry, but it's like publishing here your credit card data but only with access to this information for people with 5 applauds or more. Would you?
The community here is great but let's not overreact...


----------



## KeithR (Feb 23, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> How would people know your computer knowledge and awareness?



Irrelevant, really - the only person responsible for keeping his computer "clean" is its user.


----------



## candyman (Feb 23, 2012)

KeithR said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > How would people know your computer knowledge and awareness?
> ...




Exactly! +1


I really appreciate the tip for the shuttercount on the 7D. really! But I am also very careful with my computer that is why I am critical and it is not personal.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow it's simple.

Just look in the battery compartment there is an analog ticker.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 23, 2012)

@Mencho22: thanks for the link!
I'm a 7D user as well. Will download and try it out. 
I think it's a good thing, that at least some people are careful before downloading/installing "unproven content" from the net, so don't feel offended!


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 23, 2012)

You can always setup a 'Sandbox' on your Windows box if you are suspicious of particular code by using a program like Sandboxie (http://www.sandboxie.com/).


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 23, 2012)

Funny, I posted a week ago asking about a shutter count utility for a used camera I got...

...but my camera has a DIGIC II...


oh well, back to whatever I was doing before this happened...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone (with windows and a good scanner) want to try that out to make sure it's not a virus/spy/malware?
> ...



Well written trojans are not detectable. they hide themselves when you go looking. some have gon undiscovered for two years. I don't expect a problem, but, that web site seems just to have been putup on short notice and just looks risky to me.

If you are able to log and analyize any changes it makes as you install it, that would tell you if anything strange were going on. Root kits are particularly difficult to locate and remove.

Good luck.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > has the unified magic lantern come out for the 5d2 yet? i tried the previous versions and they were so bad i just gave up on the whole thing, I only wanted the still functions. it was just too much of a hassle and too unstable I found
> ...



good to know! when they release it fully I'll donate but I was so disappointed with the last one I tried I couldn't see myself using it. Having seent he screenshots of the new one though it does look promising and much cleaner.

how is the stability and reliability? any issues?


----------



## RC (Feb 23, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Well, yesterday i found this usefull information. I tried it and works so I shared it with you guys...
> 
> What I found today? just suspicious about virus?? Nowbody will ever be grateful for this great info?
> 
> ...



Hmmm, Don't take the virus suspicion personally, no one wants to get their system hosed. I'm grateful and I appreciate you sharing this little tool! I downloaded the file, scanned it then ran it, and it worked great. So I posted my (positive) results and then gave you an applaud. Since then I received a smite, I hope it wasn't for being cautious with a downloaded file from an unknown source.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



It's much more stable now and much less crashes occur, though it sometimes happens. Reliability is also on good level - if something is implemented and you successed to configure it properly, then it will work properly.

There are some really funny features working now for photo mode like:
1. Triggering shot with:
a) sound (you can clap for instance) to shoot - configure sound level
b) motion detect - configure contrast change
c) waving with hand behind the camera (they use lcd ambient light sensor which is just below lcd) - configure change of light
2. Intervalometer (shoot every ... from 1 second to 488minutes) with bulb ramping (adjusting levels of exposures to prevent overexposure ie when it becomes to light in the morning after having started shooting in night)
3. Trap focus - shooting when object comes to focus
4. Constantly appearing box with close-up of an area in liveview mode making it easier to focus
5. Ability to focus using joystick instead of ring on a lens (it's not so accurate as focusing manually but there could occur circumstances it would be useful for shooting) This is nice feature for video anyway.
6. Comparing images in ghost mode - useful for landsapes panning
7. Information on screen showing actual focal, zoom range, DOF (ner, far, hyperfocal)
8. Of course HDR and focus bracketing (for macro)

Of course there are also features for video and audio but assume you're more interested in these for stills.

I'm really impressed with these features, although they can't of course fight against sensor and digic limitations. It shows rather what potential is there not fully utilized by Canon's firmware. 

BTW: In my opinion battery lasts shorter when using Magic Lantern.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 24, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



Cool thanks for the info! amazing how much potential there is there that doesnt get used out of the box isn't it


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 24, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Well, yesterday i found this usefull information. I tried it and works so I shared it with you guys...
> 
> What I found today? just suspicious about virus?? Nowbody will ever be grateful for this great info?
> 
> ...



Why are you taking it personally? =/

Yes, its good to share information, but by that fact you should also be aware that there are plenty of people who will take advantage of that trust. Its not wrong for us to be careful and get verification first - Wouldn't you?

You might be an ESET user since 2005, and you scan it, but you can't expect us to know that - and if you did post that information, we'd still take it with a massive grain of salt. Hell, I'd take it with a massive grain of salt even it if was Neuro/Wombat/Mt Spokane/briansquibb/bvukich/CR Guy.... (no offense guys - you're just the ones I respect the most and can think of off the top of my head...)

You may not be a "new user", but with only 17 posts you're not really active enough to be seen.... but like I've said, even if it was one of those blokes. 

You can never be too careful on the internet.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I sent an email to Sergey, the owner of eoscount.com, asking about DIGIC II support for my camera. He replied back explaining why there would be no support (its not up to him), along with this:

"I noticed that an eoscount link appeared on Canon Rumors (I'm a frequent visitor to CR). I'm very disheartened in the level of suspicion and negativity about my site there. I've created EOSCount as my personal project, outside of my *very* busy work, completely on volunteer basis, and don't get any dividends from users. There are no ads, no extensive Google tracking (as is the case for CanonRumors.com!), nothing for me, except a $95 expense for a code-signing certificate and my monthly hosting bill. Many people are confused about ActiveX technology, but it's just a way to run native code in the browser, just like downloading and installing a standalone program. Except IE runs only signed ActiveX controls and runs them in a severely crippled sandbox when the Protected Mode is enabled (which is by default). You can read about the Protected Mode here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ie/bb250462(v=vs.85).aspx. Native code is needed, because communication over a USB port cannot be done in HTML. USB communication is the only system resouce my control is using (technically, it's the Canon SDK that is using it). Low priviledged sandbox in IE is the safest way to run this code. "

I think both his position and the one of some people in this forum are alright. If I put myself in Sergey's shoes, I'd be a bit disappointed in people believing I'm trying to scam them. But if I were a Windows end user, I'd be a bit suspicious about what website I get into. Still, I think he made a great tool for those who can take advantage of it. I hope that copying this letter here will give people some reassurance about eoscount.com

Fortunately, I'm a mac user with Virtualbox, so I don't really care what websites I get into ;D


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 24, 2012)

Nick Gombinsky said:


> Hey guys, I sent an email to Sergey, the owner of eoscount.com, asking about DIGIC II support for my camera. He replied back explaining why there would be no support (its not up to him), along with this:
> 
> "I noticed that an eoscount link appeared on Canon Rumors (I'm a frequent visitor to CR). I'm very disheartened in the level of suspicion and negativity about my site there. I've created EOSCount as my personal project, outside of my *very* busy work, completely on volunteer basis, and don't get any dividends from users. There are no ads, no extensive Google tracking (as is the case for CanonRumors.com!), nothing for me, except a $95 expense for a code-signing certificate and my monthly hosting bill. Many people are confused about ActiveX technology, but it's just a way to run native code in the browser, just like downloading and installing a standalone program. Except IE runs only signed ActiveX controls and runs them in a severely crippled sandbox when the Protected Mode is enabled (which is by default). You can read about the Protected Mode here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ie/bb250462(v=vs.85).aspx. Native code is needed, because communication over a USB port cannot be done in HTML. USB communication is the only system resouce my control is using (technically, it's the Canon SDK that is using it). Low priviledged sandbox in IE is the safest way to run this code. "
> 
> ...



To be honest even an email like that doesn't mean much. If it was a Trojan would the owner say "YES IT IS!" ??? : 

Sergey, if you're reading this, no offense to you either, but would you (Anyone) just click on a link that claims to do something, with doing some prior checkup?

Its down to each user to run their own machine - and theres nothing wrong (as far as I go) for people to be more careful. Its not a personal attack on the sharer/maker, its just people being very careful. I blame the trojan writers/bots for all this (and so should you)

It takes time for something like this to gain momentum, but IMHO you should be thankful for the comments - They're checking up with Symantec, Norton, etc. Getting you VERIFIED, which will in the long run lead to more people visiting the site. If you are indeed legit, you have nothing to worry about and shouldn't feel bad. It just means it'll take more time, but more people will be visiting. This is far far *FAR* better than people just speculating and saying "don't go there", which will just kill traffic overall. 

Again, no offense. It is the internet after all, you never know. Even people with high post counts/high visibility could have just been setting up for a trojan in the future - no one knows. Not saying you are, or anyone here is, but it is a possibility, and the extra care never hurt anyone.


----------



## Mencho(22) (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, after all I think this is simple... just shown some gratitude!!!

You are suspicious, that's ok... but after all of that there was no gratitude at all.

Sergey did a great job for free !


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 24, 2012)

People will show gratitude when they get to try it.
They will try it when its checks out.
By a third party too =/

Why are you taking it so personally? Would you seriously just go and click links that promised free stuff from anywhere? 

The gratitude will come. But it won't come striaght away. Instant gratification is far less than what you could get if people try it out once verified.

But to be honest, all this whining, and accusing at others for asking legitimate questions about a new, unknown site is just driving me away from even trying it in the first place... but thats just me

p/s no one ever made personal attacks on you or on Sergey. Don't make it personal to the others here.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 24, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Well, after all I think this is simple... just shown some gratitude!!!
> 
> You are suspicious, that's ok... but after all of that there was no gratitude at all.
> 
> Sergey did a great job for free !



I'm gratefull! 
thanks Sergey! 
Sorry I didn't say it before. I was kind of hoping it would work on the 1Dmk3 but not expecting it too as those things have proved impossible to get shutter counts out of except for sending it to canon
It works great for the 5D2s though


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 24, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> Well, after all I think this is simple... just shown some gratitude!!!
> 
> You are suspicious, that's ok... but after all of that there was no gratitude at all.
> 
> Sergey did a great job for free !



It appears that way, but I operate a business and have seen it all as far as methods to gain access to my computer. I'm not accusing anyone of anything, and certainly appreciate the link. Scammers always pretend to be hurt and plead innocence. Thats why they are successful, they cause people to lower their natural defences.

When new software appears that has had a limited number of users, it is prudent to be careful, the financial cost to some, like me would be extremely high to just try something new. 

I've seen numbers that indicate something like 35% of the websites carry some sort of infection or another.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 24, 2012)

Heck I don't even trust my bank.


----------



## aldvan (Feb 24, 2012)

Mommy told me: when somebody offers something to you, accept it with some grain of salt, but FIRST say thanks...
It is only a matter of good manners and does not cost that much...

By the way, I'm never realized why Canon doen't allow to access to 1D series shutter count, may be the cameras that mostly need that, considered the mainly professionaland intensive use . I own a 5D MkII which I bought new and a 1Ds MkIII which I bought seond hand. I know everything about the first one, but I'd like to know something about the second one, although it works perfectly. Stupidly, I forgot to ask Canon service to tell me about shutter count when I sent the camera for a service :-(


----------



## kdsand (Feb 24, 2012)

aldvan said:


> I own a 5D MkII which I bought new and a 1Ds MkIII which I bought seond hand. I know everything about the first one, but I'd like to know something about the second one, although it works perfectly. Stupidly, I forgot to ask Canon service to tell me about shutter count when I sent the camera for a service :-(



Wouldn't Canon keep a service record? I would imagine they could tell you over the phone if so.


----------



## slinky (Feb 28, 2012)

Just ran this and it seemed to work. The number of actuations seemed lower than I was expecting though. Thanks for this tip.


----------



## szmigielDESIGN (Feb 28, 2012)

It works OK with my 7D.

54k after 2 years, not bad...


----------



## decltype (Feb 28, 2012)

This worked excellently for me as well. 

The numbers reported for my 5D Mark II and 60D match the ones given by EOSInfo and Magic Lantern, respectively (except for "LiveView-actuations"). Nice to be able to access both from one application. 

Sergey, your work is appreciated


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 28, 2012)

slinky said:


> Just ran this and it seemed to work. The number of actuations seemed lower than I was expecting though. Thanks for this tip.


same here. I thought my 7D would have a lot more actuations. 

btw.: really ridicoulous of Canon to NOT include "current number of actuations" as a menu item on each and every of their cameras. 


@Mencho(22): Thanks for posting the link. And thanks to Sergeij too, for coding this clever little piece of software.


----------



## slinky (Feb 28, 2012)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this but it also seemed to reset my camera's clock to 00:00:00 of 2000. Make sure that you double check your time after you use this to make sure that it's set correctly.


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info, and thanks to the writer of this program! It worked perfectly for both my 7D and 5DII. EOSinfo won't work for my 7, but shows the same number as EOS Count on my 5DII.

Thanks!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 28, 2012)

Wanting to use this but not wanting to risk a security issue I created a new virtual, downloaded it and used it from there... then nuked the virtual from orbit... only was to be sure... and all that... 

The results should be encouragement for Canon to hurry up and send me a 5d3... 

My poor little T2i has taken 109,036 shots... in just 15 months... And I have slowed down considerably in the last 6 months too 

When I finally get my full frame I dont think I will give it that sort of hammering.

Any ideas on how to tell how many shots my lenses have taken? I think a huge amount of these shots were taken in the first few months on the kit lens, 50 f1.8 and the 50-250mm... But I'd like to know how many I have taken with my 10-22mm, 17-40L and 70-300L


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> Any ideas on how to tell how many shots my lenses have taken? I think a huge amount of these shots were taken in the first few months on the kit lens, 50 f1.8 and the 50-250mm... But I'd like to know how many I have taken with my 10-22mm, 17-40L and 70-300L



The only way I know would be to have all the shots taken in a pgm like Lightroom and then look at the metadata counts for a given lens.


----------



## Del (Feb 28, 2012)

Tried this out just now, had to run 32-bit IE9 on my Win 7 64-bit PC, got some spurious results 

Firstly, it could not pick up the Camera S/N but hey the FAQs said that this may happen, so we'll park that for now :

Secondly, it quoted my Canon 7D shutter count @ 3011 actuation's, way below what I estimate, which is 3656 :-\

So I double-checked my PC backup of all the RAW + JPeG images that I've taken with my 7D since I got it new last September... and yes I do have almost 3700 images on file!! ??? My 7D is used 50/50 for pics/video which is why the overall number of shutter actuations may seem a bit low to some people.

Now it picked up all of the other miscellaneous info like firmware version, date, time, owner (copyright stuff), but I know for sure that my shutter count is at least 25% above what this Active X Utility app is telling me :-[


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 28, 2012)

Del said:


> So I double-checked my PC backup of all the RAW + JPeG images that I've taken with my 7D since I got it new last September... and yes I do have almost 3700 images on file!! ??? My 7D is used 50/50 for pics/video which is why the overall number of shutter actuations may seem a bit low to some people.



If you have RAW's and JPG's and you have used RAW+JPG mode you will have more files than shutter actuations... 

and thats just if you are counting cr2 and jpg files... if you just did a file couint int he folders then all the sidecars for the cr2s and other edit files and thumbnail repositories will have been counted too...


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 29, 2012)

slinky said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this but it also seemed to reset my camera's clock to 00:00:00 of 2000. Make sure that you double check your time after you use this to make sure that it's set correctly.



intersting. For my 7D the app offered a sync of camera clock and PC/web clock ... which I applied (the camera was 1 hr off ... still on summer time) and it worked perfectly.


----------



## slinky (Feb 29, 2012)

Just to clarify, the synch worked fine, but my clock was reset after connecting. 
Glad to hear that everyone isn't experiencing this.


----------



## kenjancef (Mar 1, 2012)

Worked fine for me, showed 20,250, which was close to what I figured. And my clock was NOT reset.


----------

